# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  إلى كل فتاة تؤمن بالله

## latifa Naf1

الحمد لله وبعد ..
أيتها الأخت المسلمة :
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
أحمد الله الذي هدانا وإياك إلى للإسلام وجعلنا من خير أمة أخرجت للناس أرسل إلينا خاتم رسله وأنزل عليه أفضل كتبه صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه .
أختاه : هاأنذا أكتب لك هذه الرسالة مذكرا لا معلما يدفعني قول الله تبارك وتعالى ( فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى * سيذكر من يخشى * ويتجنبها الأشقى ..) [ الأعلى : 9 ـ 11] وأحسب أنك ممن قلوبهن تخشى الله بل ويحدوني توجيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتفق عليه ( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )
والله إننا نحب الخير لكل مسلم ومسلمة وأي خير أعظم من الدلالة على الهدى والبر والتقوى .

أختاه : لولا ثقتي باعتزازك بدينك واحترامك لعقلك واستجابتك لأمر نبيك عليه الصلاة والسلام لما خاطبتك بل ولولا قناعتي باستجابتك للذكرى وقبولك لهذه الدعوة الصادقة لما اقتطعت هذا الجزء من وقتك لقراءة هذه الرسالة .

أختاه : تحدثت فتاة كانت غافلة .. عن سبب هدايتها فقالت : كنت في أحد الأسواق بملابس هي آخر ما أنتجته بيوت الأزياء ! وعباءة تحكي أحدث صرعات الموضة ..؟ وخمار يوحي بنجاح ركام سنوات طويلة من التغريب للعقول والتغيير للحجاب ..! وإذا أنا بشاب صالح [ أدركت فيما بعد ] أن قلبه يتقطع ألما لما يرى من حال أخواته المسلمات .. وتتحسر نفسه حزنا على ضحايا كيد الشيطان ..ومثيري الشهوات .. وإذا به يقول لي بلسان المشفق الناصح والواعظ الصادق : ( تستري الله يستر عليك في الدنيا والآخرة ) ! الله أكبر ..
لقد هزت كياني هذه الدعوة وخفق منها جناني واستفاق بسببها عقلي .. فتساءلت : أيعرفني هذا الناصح ؟
لا .. فلا شيء يميزني عن الكثيرات أمثالي .. إذا كيف يدعو لي بالستر .. ليس في الدنيا فحسب ..!
ولكن في الآخرة أيضا .. إنه والله يريد لي الخير والستر ويخشى علي عقوبة النار وعذاب القبر ..
وبعد تفكير عميق تبت لربي والتزمت بحجابي فعزت نفسي .. وسعدت روحي بترك زبالات أفكار مصممي الأزياء وتجار الموضة .

أختاه : إن الطبيب المخلص في عمله الناصح لمراجعيه هو الذي يخبر المريض بمرضه وحقيقة شكواه ويصدق معه في وصف الدواء النافع بإذن الله .. وإن ما أراه عليك من لباس هو أقرب للتبرج وإظهار الزينة منه للستر والحشمة .. نعم فلا تظني أيتها العفيفة أن مجرد كون اللباس أسود اللون يكفي ليسمى سترا وحجابا ..لا بل ليس المقصود بالتبرج إظهار شيء من الجسد للرجال الأجانب فحسب .. فالتبرج معناه : التزين _ وتبرجت السماء أي تزينت بالكواكب (المعجم الوسيط ) _ قال فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين - حفظه الله - ( التبرج أن تتزين المرأة للرجال باللباس والزينة والقول والمشية ونحو ذلك مما تظهر به نفسها للرجال وتوجب لفت النظر إليها ..)
فاحذري ..هداك الله .. من عقوبة لبس الملابس التي تظهر زينتك .. فقد صح عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :Frown:  صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما وذكر منهما نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمةالبخت المائلة ..) رواه مسلم .
وفي صحيح البخاري قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( رب كاسية في الدنيا عارية في الآخرة ) كاسية بثوب ضيق أو شفاف أو قصير أو فاتن للرجال .

أختاه : إن امرأة شرفها الله بالإسلام ورفع قدرها بالإيمان وحدد لها صفة لباسها وسياج زينتها ..يجب إلا تتنازل عن ذلك أو ترفضه بحجة الحرية والعصرية !!.. وفي نفس الوقت تقبل بل وتتفاخر بألبسة صنعتها أيد غربية كافرة ..أو علمانية فاجرة ..بحجة الموضة والتمدن والحضارة ... لا ... وألف لا .. وهل الحضارة معناها ترك الدين ؟

ناشدتك بالله أختي المسلمة ..هل الحضارة معناها ترك الدين ؟

لا.. بل يجب أن تتحطم أمواج الموضة.. ورياح الأزياء المتبرجة..على صخرة إيمانك الراسخ وقناعتك التامة بحجابك الساتر
فهم والله يريدونك بألسنتهم.. المتبرجة ..كسلعة معروضة ومائدة مكشوفة قال تعالى : ( والله يريد أن يتوب عليكم ويريد الذين يتبعون الشهوات أن تميلوا ميلا عظيما ) [ النساء : 27]
وثمرة الميل عن الحق ورفض الستر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وشر نسائكم المتبرجات المتخيلات وهن المنافقات لا يدخل الجنة منهن إلا مثل الغراب الأعصم ) حديث صحيح .
الأعصم من الغربان نادر الوجود .. ولله در القائل :
وكم فتاة زهت بالطهر صادقة *** إذ لقنت بيتها القــــرآن والسننا
وكم فتاة هوت من أوج منزلها *** بالانحراف وراحت تدفع الثمنا

أختـــاه : إن من النصح لك والخوف عليك أن أسائلك :

لماذا العبث بهذا الحجاب ؟ أما علمت أنه شرف المسلمة وعز المؤمنة ؟
إلى متى وفتياتنا يجعلن من أجسادهن هياكل يعرض عليه الغرب ..زبالات أفكارهم وأصناما متحركة تعلق عليها أزياؤهم الفاضحة .. وكوما مهمتها العبث بقلوب الرجال وتحريك كوامن الشباب ؟
أما سمعتي يا بنت الإسلام ... عن تلك المرأة الكندية التي تعتز بحجابها فتقول :
أنا كندية مسلمة دخلت الإسلام منذ سنة ونصف ومن حينها وأنا أرتدي حجابي وأسير وعزتي وفخري بديني الجديد يسيران معي . انتهى .

أختــــاه : لماذا أبداء المفاتن التي أمر الله بسترها ( ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن ..) الآية
أما تعلمين ..أن المفسدين كما عجزوا عن اقناعك بنزع الحجاب وابداء المفاتن دفعة واحدة .. لجؤوا إلى حيل شيطانية أوحى بها إليهم .. إبليس ..الذي حذرنا منه ربنا فقال : ( يا بني آدم لا يفتننكم الشيطان كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سوءاتهما ..) وحيلهــم تتمثل بصنع ألبسة بديلة للحجاب الساتر للمفاتن وهي ( هذه الألبسة ) كفيلة بنزع الستر.. خطوة خطوة .. ومرحلة مرحلة .خدعوك.. بأقوال ماكرة.. ودعايات متتابعة !! فقالوا :
هذه أزياء المرأة الأنيقة !
وتلك ملابس السيدة العصرية !
وهذه ملابس العروس الجميلة !
وتلك بنطلونات الأذواق الرفيعة !
لجمالك ! لسهرتك ! ! لمناسباتك السعيدة !!
ياالله ..إنها لون من ألوان إبراز المفاتن وذهاب الحياء ..تفاصيل جسد المرأة بادية ..وأيديها حاسرة وأكتافها بارزة وعباءتها ناعمة .. وخمارها مزركش مزخرف !!؟
أما آن لك أيتها الشريفة أن تصرخي ..في وجوه دعاة التغريب وزاعمي التحرير ..كما صرخت أختك من هذا البلد المبارك قائلة : ( موتوا بغيظكم ..فحسبي عن إغراءاتكم الساقطة وسفاسفكم البينة كتاب ربي وهدي رسولي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولي منهما تشريع عظيم هو لي أنا المسلمة حصن حصين هو حجابي ثم حجابي فموتوا بغيظكم أيها الذئاب المسعورة ) .
وارفضي إظهار الزينة وابداء المفاتن ولو كانت يسيرة ..فهذه امرأة أمريكية مسلمة ..ترفض النزول للسوق لأنها نسيت جوارب قدميها .. وقالت : كيف أخرج ويتكشفني الناس وأخالف أوامر الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
أما أنا فأنقل لك ما حدثني به رجل أعرفه وأثق به حيث قال لي بعد وفاة زوجته : لقد رأيتها في المنام وكل ما كان يظهر من جسدها للرجال يشتعل نارا .. أجارك الله من النار .

أختــــاه : لن أنقل لك فتاوي العلماء في حكم لبس النقاب فهي لا تخفى عليك ولكن !
أسألك بالله ..أيجوز للمسلمة أن تظهر للرجال عيونا مكحلة ووجنات مصبوغة وتتابع الشباب بنظرات فاتنة من خلال فتحة مستطيلة في خمارها ..تسميها نقابا ؟!
أما قال ربك تبارك وتعالى : ( وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن ..)
[ الأحزاب : 53] فاحجبي عينيك عن الرجال لتسلمي من عقوبة فتنتك لهم أو افتتانك بهم .. واعلمي أن في ستر عينيك طهارة لقلبك وحماية لغريزتك وطمأنينة لنفسك حفظك الله بحفظه وحرسك بعنايته وحبب إليك الستر والحياء .
وأما وضعك للعباءة على الكتف .. فلا شك أنك ترين ذلك أجمل ..مما لو كانت على الرأس !
وهذا سبب منع ذلك والأفتاء بعدم جوازه فهي للستر لا للتجمل والزينة .. وقد أفتى العلماء بعدم جواز لبسها على الكتف وعلى رأسهم مفتي عام المملكة سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ...
تقول إحدى التائبات من لبسها على الكتف : ( رأيت تطبيقا عمليا لتغسيل الميتة فوجدتها أكثر سترا مني وهي تحمل على النعش ولا يمكن لأحد أن ينظر لها بشهوة فكيف بنا نحن الأحياء ..أنتفنن في وضع العباءة وندفع أغلى الأسعار وكأن ليس وراءنا عقاب ولا حساب ) .

أختــــاه : أما كان ربك يحفظك وأنت في بطن أمك ؟
فلم لا تحفظين أوامره بعد خروجك لهذه الدنيا وتلزمين حدوده وتعرفين حقوقه عليك ؟
أما كان ربك يرعاك وأنت في رحم أمك بالغذاء والحماية والدفء ؟
أفلا ترعين دينه وتلزمين أوامره ؟
لقد خرجت من بطن أمك بلا ثياب .. وستجردين عند الموت من الثياب .. لتلبسي كفنا متعدد اللفائف .. ليس فيه زخرف ولا تطريز لا زركشة !.. فاحذري أن تكتسي في حياتك بما يغضب ..خالقك من عدم وكاسيك من عري .
جاء في الأثر أن الله تعالى يقول : ( إنني والجن والإنس في نبأ عظيم أخلق ويعبد غيري وأرزق ويشكر غيري )
ولا تنسي قول الله تعالى : ( يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون * إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ) [ الشعراء : 88ـ89]
سليم من الشبهة التي تورث الشك في دين الله .. ومن الشهوة التي تورث تقديم الهوى على طاعة الله ورضاه
.. ومن الغضب الذي يورث العدوان على خلق الله ..جعلك الله ذات قلب سليم .

أختاه : يا فتاة الإسلام : خذيها مني صريحة ( إنك تواجهين حربا تغريبية مسعورة لا هوادة فيها .. وفتنا شيطانية لا مهادنة فيها .. إنك تواجهين تحديا لدينك ...لأخلاقك ..لعفافك .. بل لكل مظاهر الخير والحياء لديك .. إنها حرب مكشوفة وهمجية معلنة .. هيأوا لكل مغر وجديد .. وحجبوا عنك الحق كل نافع مفيد !
فهل تصمدين يافتاة الإسلام أمام رياح الباطل وإغراءات الشيطان ؟
هل تقفين صامدة بعقيدتك معتزة بدينك محافظة على سترك وحياءك أمام هذا السيل الجارف من الفتن والمغريات أم تطوح بك رياح الباطل في مهاوي الرذيلة ومواضع الفساد وتقذف بك الأمواح في مستنقعات الموضة الفاجرة والأزياء المتبرجة ؟
فإن كانت الأولى ( اعتزازا بالدين وتشرفا بالحجاب وصدقا في الاستقامة وثباتا على الحق ) فهنيئا للأمة بك وبأمثالك ، ولاأخالك إلا قائلة : نعم .. نعم.
وإن كانت الثانية ( مجاراة للموضة وتقليدا للأزياء ومتابعة للقنوات وإعراضا عن الآيات البينات وغفلة عن القبر والحساب والممات ) فيالشقاء الأمة بك وبجيل اليوم من أمثالك .. وأحسبك قائلة لا.. لزمن الغفلات ونعم لعمل الصالحات ..التوبة التوبة لرب الأرض اوالسموات واللهم أسألك الثبات,ابشرك بقول الله تعالى ( من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ماكانوا يعملون ) [ النحل : 97]
ختاما : جعلنا الله وإياك من المؤمنين المهتدين وأعاذنا من طريق الفاسقين المعرضين ورزقنا الثبات على دينه والإخلاص في القول والعمل والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

